# what breed of goat



## codie shell (Oct 22, 2015)

What breed is this goat I never seen a long hair goat before


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 22, 2015)

I have no experience but my neighbor has a few Pygmy goats that look similar to that but they also have a bit of Fainter going back quite a bit.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 22, 2015)

looks like a pygmy to me. we had a pygmy billy that had long hair.  he was just a mix breed though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 22, 2015)

Pygmy bucks get quite hairy!  My guess is that he is at least high percentage pygmy.  Attaching a pic of one of my guys...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 22, 2015)

Our Nigerian Dwarf buck has longer hair around his neck, maybe not as full as your guy.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 23, 2015)

looks nigie to me but don't make me swear that it is.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## codie shell (Oct 23, 2015)

Better pic of him he is still getting used of us he stinks really bad worse buck I ever had


----------



## sadieml (Oct 23, 2015)

Definitely looks like a Nigie.  How long have you had him?  Maybe he was around some she-males in heat before you got him and his hormones are still in high gear.  Of course, pygmies can breed year-round(can nigies?), so not the same as rut for other breeds.  The advantage is year-round sustainable milk volume, the disadvantage, potential year-round stink!  Still, if he has been puttin' on the scent for some lady-loves, he is gonna reek.


----------



## sadieml (Oct 23, 2015)

BTW, his horns look awful, like maybe someone tried to disbud him and botched the job completely!  Are you thinking about trimming them, when you 2 get used to each other?  I'm sure it would be great for his self-esteem.  He really is a lovely boy.  I hope you 2 get chummy soon!  Such a shame not to be able to enjoy a lovely goatie.

Sorry, I running on 1 1/2 hrs sleep in the past 40 hrs.  I meant to say he look like a pygmy.  I'm sorry to have to correct myself so much.  I think I'll go sleep now and spare you guys any more of my looniness!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2015)

sadieml said:


> Definitely looks like a Nigie.  How long have you had him?  Maybe he was around some she-males in heat before you got him and his hormones are still in high gear.  Of course, pygmies can breed year-round(can nigies?), so not the same as rut for other breeds.  The advantage is year-round sustainable milk volume, the disadvantage, potential year-round stink!  Still, if he has been puttin' on the scent for some lady-loves, he is gonna reek.


Nigies are able to breed year round but they do not reek of rut year round. They rut like all other goats in the normal rut season. After that they get back to a more "normal" buck scent but can still breed.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 23, 2015)

There are long haired goats...angoras. He isn't one, they have super long hair everywhere, like dreadlocks; but just thought I would mention that there are indeed goats with long hair.


----------



## Mini Horses (Oct 24, 2015)

Some of the breeds do have a long hair coats...silkies?...they are a dwarf type, can't remember which ones.   Also, bucks do tend have have more hair, esp in the neck shoulder area.   My Nubian buck has a long line along his spine that looks like a horse mane.

My personal opinion is that those darned pygmies are far more stinky than even my Boars used to be.  Like 2X more!   Used to laugh about that.


----------



## codie shell (Oct 25, 2015)

He was dehorned n a bad job was done I was gonna leave them alone


----------



## sadieml (Oct 26, 2015)

I would never have one dehorned-I hear nothing but nightmare stories about that.  But since his disbudding was so badly done, if his looks matter(which isn't necessarily the case if you're not studding him out) you could always have his horns trimmed.  You might ask a local blacksmith.  They have so much experience trimming hooves, you might find one who will shape up those horns for you and then you can just keep them filed yourself.  Or not.  Either way is fine.  I just thought since he's such a beauty otherwise, you know...


----------

